# Home alarm monitoring. Cheaper alternative to ADT?



## Vesper (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi, I have a home alarm that was installed and is monitored by ADT. They just raised their monthly monitoring rates (again) and I was wondering if anyone had any insight on a lower priced US national alternative that can use an existing system (I own the system - not renting it from them). Elsewhere I saw someone mention NextAlarm and I'm currently researching them to decide if they're decent. Anyone use a reasonably priced monitoring service that they're happy with?


----------



## curtispdx (Jun 2, 2012)

How about a couple of motion-sensing cameras connected to wi-fi that will send an alert to a smartphone?


----------



## Vesper (Jun 2, 2012)

curtispdx said:


> How about a couple of motion-sensing cameras connected to wi-fi that will send an alert to a smartphone?



Thanks. Yea, I've thought of skipping the payed monitoring all-together and just having my alert sent to my cell phone instead. I've thought to myself what I'd miss by going this route and best I can come up with is that the call to the police (which would be low-priority for them anyway) wouldn't go out. I suppose I could get a hold of a local installation company and see what it would take to reconfig my current system. I'd prefer to use the complete and still fairly modern system that's already installed.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jun 3, 2012)

A dog?


----------



## Vesper (Jun 3, 2012)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> A dog?





I want to avoid an alarm system that poops.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 3, 2012)

_I can't help with a reasonable priced company, mine raised their price also....again. A couple of things to consider though: The police receive so many false alarms they have become unmotivated to respond as quickly as homeowners would wish. Burglars know this and act accordingly. While some see the alarm companies signage and move to the next home without an alarm, some POS's break in anyway knowing they have a good chance of finding and making off with your valuables in less than ten minutes. If you're considering not having your alarm monitored I would ask: Do you have neighbors who will respond if your outside siren goes off? Are some of them home during the day? From ten am to three pm is becoming primetime for home break-ends. Will your insurance company raise your rates if your alarm isn't monitored? Is the peace of mind having it monitored worth the price you're paying? 

Some things that might help are putting a Day Sleeper Do Not Disturb sign on your door, close the blinds/drapes to make it harder for the burglars to know if you're home or not. Always lock your doors and windows, it's amazing, but some people still don't take this simple precaution. 

Best of luck,

~ €hance 


_


----------



## guiri (Jun 7, 2012)

Not to be a smartass but I agree with the dog and dogs tend to poop outside if they get to go outside.

ADT (I think) a few years ago called me to sell me a security system and I said, I have four dogs
and the guy replied, "so, you're good then"



A few years ago, one of the neighbors told me that the guy in the house right behind mine
had his house broken into and I asked...so, why are you telling me?

My property is fenced and the dogs have a dog door so they always have access to the yard
AND all the property and there's not a spot they can't get to.

They're cheaper and much better because people are genuinely hesitant to enter
where there is a dog, unlike an alarm system.

Here are a few of my security guards by the way...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Oh-My!-(II)&p=3953562&viewfull=1#post3953562

All rescue dogs by the way

On another note, (and I'm sure this is available from others too) but the X10 system has remote software so you can both move the cameras and view the stuff
remotely. (x10.com)

The problem with alarm systems is that at the most they may or may NOT scare someone away. Dogs generally keep them from coming in at all.


----------



## Vesper (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I agree with the benefit of a dog(s) but it isn't an option as of now. Guiri, looking at the pics, it would be a hard lesson learned if a thief wandered into your yard. 

On a bright note regarding my overpriced ADT monitoring, I'd decided to try out an alternative that's less expensive. When I called ADT to tell them I'm canceling my monitoring, they knocked my bill down $15, setting the monthly cost back to where it was when I first signed up in 2005. Good deal - I'll just stay put for now...


----------



## guiri (Jun 7, 2012)

I saw this sign saying my dog can make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds, can you?



So, may we ask how much IS your monthly ADT bill right now?

ALso, it's always a good thing to regularly call all your service providers telling them
you're considering another alternative 'cause you can't afford their service and can
they lower their cost some.

VERY often it will work. Same with interests in your bank on cards and loans.
Note! They will NOT offer this unless you ask!

Good luck.


----------



## Vesper (Jun 7, 2012)

guiri said:


> I saw this sign saying my dog can make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds, can you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crept up from $32 a month all the way to $48. Yes, I'm the slowly boiled frog. Anyway it's back down to $32. I still feel gouged though. I know they have infrastructure to support, but they really don't DO anything. I don't have false alarms so I essentially pay them to sit at the other end of the phone.

I'm momentarily appeased, but there is another national alternative that is $12 or $18 depending on the features. I still will likely make a change after I mull over the issue a bit more.

Chauncey Gardiner - thanks for the "day sleeper" idea above. Have never thought of that. Also thought maybe I should get a dog leash and bowl and put them outside my front door.


----------



## guiri (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, 32 bucks are just that and it adds up. I have experience with ADT from where I used to work and yes, you're paying for someone to call YOU or the cops. My point was that by the time anything happens,
the burglars might be out of there anyway. We have only had it pay off once when the cops came and (mobile home sales lot) found two guys carrying out furniture


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 7, 2012)

_Hi Vesper,

You're welcome. Another trick to consider ~ Go to the Goodwill or a local thrift store and buy the biggest pair of work boots they have, size 13 or larger, get them nasty dirty, then leave them on the porch. _

~ Chance


----------



## KB3UBW (Jun 8, 2012)

another trick is to put NRA stickers in the windows...


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jun 8, 2012)

Put a sign in your yard that says "Trespassers will be shot.. Survivors will be shot again" Not my idea but it should get the point across. Plenty of great ideas above as well.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 8, 2012)

:hahaha:


Diablo_331 said:


> ........ "Trespassers will be shot.. Survivors will be shot again"




~ Chance


----------



## guiri (Jun 8, 2012)

Didn't Charlton Heston die?

Maybe a big sign saying "Rest in Peace Charlton Heston, support the NRA"


----------



## RyanHall (May 6, 2013)

Vesper said:


> Hi, I have a home alarm that was installed and is monitored by ADT. They just raised their monthly monitoring rates (again) and I was wondering if anyone had any insight on a lower priced US national alternative that can use an existing system (I own the system - not renting it from them). Elsewhere I saw someone mention NextAlarm and I'm currently researching them to decide if they're decent. Anyone use a reasonably priced monitoring service that they're happy with?



Hi Vesper,

I am using home security camera of Alarmforce, Ontario for the last two years. The system works great and is very user friendly. It costs about $12 per month and I think it is very reasonable than similar products in town.

Before I dealt with them, I was not so aware about how beneficial these systems are. It has helped us on numerous occasions, such as, deliveries when we were not at home, friends and relatives dropping by unexpectedly, and being able to converse with them. We are so glad we chose Alarm Force to add security to our lives.


----------

